

Looking for a technical  co-founder ASAP (VoIP)   - samiiii

looking for a technical  co-founder partner has the ability to build things , to work on a secret new project  I cannot mention more details any one Interesting
Required 
-VoIP background
-programming skills<p>more info &#38; reply to : wallstreet.sam@gmail.com
======
Skywing
Build what kind of things? Is this a website, desktop application, iphone
application, lincoln log cabin, what? You'd probably get better email
responses if you specified at least some of the technical skills that you're
seeking.

------
samiiii
Skywing that 's true

VoIP background Required . any one can contact me .

------
nolite
flagged as spam

